# Seminary Recommendations



## staythecourse (Mar 12, 2004)

To the Pastors:

Looking for good advice on seminary. Any you recommend. Considering reputation, cost, location (I'm in Florida), faculty, student activities/groups. Tell me your experience there, please.

Appreciate it.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Mar 12, 2004)

I can't really tell you anything specific about either or these, since I haven't yet had any experience with them, but the two major Reformed seminaries in Florida are Reformed Theological Seminary (Richard Pratt, John Frame) and Knox Theological Seminary (D. James Kennedy, R. C. Sproul, O. Palmer Robertson). Some typically well-respected Reformed seminaries in other states are Gordon-Conwell, Westminster, and Whitefield.

But the one seminary I'd definitely recommend far above all the others is Dallas Theological...just kidding!!!

Chris


----------



## staythecourse (Mar 12, 2004)

So DTS ain't known to be re-formed. I was misin-formed. A pastor friend told me it came into bein when conservative seminaries were hard to find in the US.

Any feedback from on Southern? I like it 'cause it's cheap for me ($130/s.h.) along with what it stands for in it statement of faith or whatever you call it.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 13, 2004)

Southern is great! A lot of fantastic things have happened and are continuing to happen. 
Of course, it helps if you are a [i:a1ba7595d9]Southern[/i:a1ba7595d9] Baptist... Only $133 per credit hour... and an $800 a semester scholarship: I only pay about $500 per semester... that leaves a lot of book money! I've found a good SBC church that is a Founder's church and is quite nice... the SBC culture is kept to a minimum so it isn't mancentered. (ie we don't do alter calls every week)
Now, I must say though... if you are hoping to work within the SBC there is starting to be some fallout within the denomination because of how Calvinistic the school is... I guess it isn't going over to well with some of the denominational powers that be. (I have an aquaintance who was denied funds for planting a church when the local association found out he was going to plant a Calvinistic/&quot;Founders&quot; church. Sigh....)


I have enjoyed my time here and I wholeheartedly recommend it to anyone else.

By the way... about DTS... yes, it is conservative and evangelical. Yes, it was a bulwark of conservatism - read committed to biblical inerrancy- back when there were few schools that were. But there is a difference between being &quot;conservative&quot; and being Reformed. 
I wouldn't go to DTS... but they do have a few really good scholars there that I would love to study under (eg, Darrell Bock, Daniel Wallace, Eugene Merrill...)
Maybe they'll come to SBTS and teach a summer or January class... :thumbup:
Actually, there is one reason - and only one reason- that I would recommend someone go to DTS... If a person was called to do Bible translation I would recommend they go to DTS because they have this MA program in linguistics that is teamed up with Wycliffe and is very good. 

Just so you know, I am a mere man and I sometimes get frustrated. I sometimes write in frustration as sometimes the SBC culture and arminian bent grates on me. But at the end of the day I think there is room for someone such as myself in the SBC.

[Edited on 3-13-2004 by SolaScriptura]

[Edited on 4-27-2004 by SolaScriptura]


----------



## Me Died Blue (Mar 13, 2004)

Even beyond the fact that they are not Reformed, I would never recommend DTS to anyone, if for no other reason then because of their [i:b2fdb4e6ed]strong[/i:b2fdb4e6ed] emphasis on Dispensationalism.

Chris


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 13, 2004)

If you are looking for good sound Reformed instruction, I can honestly say that I have been VERY pleased with RTS-Jackson. There are some top rate &quot;nationally known&quot; scholars (Ligon Duncan, Derek Thomas, John Currid), and some first rate &quot;hidden gems&quot; (for example, Miles Van Pelt is probably the best young Hebrew scholar in the Church today) .

The majority of the faculty is confessional and Reformed. There is also probably no other school more committed to the languages than RTS. Three Greek, three Hebrew and an Advanced Biblical exegesis are all required, as well as a significant amount of language work in the Biblical studies classes (e.g. Greek assignments are given out in Pauline Epistles, and Hebrew work in Genesis to Deuteronomy, with exceptions made for those not on the MDiv track)


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 13, 2004)

There's also Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary in SC. I just got back from there and was quite impressed with them.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Mar 13, 2004)

[quote:ce28c97dcd][i:ce28c97dcd]Originally posted by puritansailor[/i:ce28c97dcd]
There's also Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary in SC. I just got back from there and was quite impressed with them. [/quote:ce28c97dcd]

Isn't that the seminary of which Dr. Joseph Pipa is President? I know he once had a live debate with Dave Hunt on the doctrines of grace.

Chris


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 14, 2004)

[quote:c7d7a54da0][i:c7d7a54da0]Originally posted by Me Died Blue[/i:c7d7a54da0]
[quote:c7d7a54da0][i:c7d7a54da0]Originally posted by puritansailor[/i:c7d7a54da0]
There's also Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary in SC. I just got back from there and was quite impressed with them. [/quote:c7d7a54da0]

Isn't that the seminary of which Dr. Joseph Pipa is President? I know he once had a live debate with Dave Hunt on the doctrines of grace.

Chris [/quote:c7d7a54da0]

That's the one. I went to their Sprnig Theology conference where they discussed the traditional reformed view of the Covenant and compared it the the Auburn Ave theology. Great info and insight.


----------



## staythecourse (Mar 29, 2004)

*Appreciate a prayer*

Applying to Southern. Good teachers, cheap, nice town. Need prayer about book cost, health insuarance. Being single is a big bonus right now. Sola's input helped in deciding - Danke. Will look into Reformed in Fla more.


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 29, 2004)

Bryan,

I would once again advise you to at least take a look at Jackson. Very cheap to live in, and in my opinion the soundest place to learn preaching today (although Greenville is also very good) .


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 29, 2004)

Bryan, please remember that SBTS is Calvinistic in its view of soteriology... but it is a Southern Baptist school. If you don't like SBC culture then you'd chaffe here.


----------



## mjbee (Mar 29, 2004)

Fred, I'm with you on this one. It doesn't have to be the cheapest, as long as it's reasonable, and the best!!!! Languages are really important. (English is a good place to start)
Melissa


----------



## Bernard_Marx (Mar 29, 2004)

Is there any Reformed Seminary in Canada? Has anyone had a line on any school here in the True North, Strong and Free?


----------



## staythecourse (Mar 29, 2004)

Nothing in stone. They may say &quot;so sorry don't need ya,&quot; too.

What is this &quot;soteriology?&quot;

I'm also, thinking Southern is big, meet a bunch of people, get more rounded by hearing different opinions. I go to a big church now and groups develop naturally. I will fall into one that'll help mold me, too.

Promise to look into Reformed.

Say a prayer. I'm half crazy and his direction is needed.

Languages ain't my forte. I'm a conversationalist - evangelist wannabe. Later pastor after I get the snot beat out of me in life and mature to lead. My hunch is that Greek will come fast (hungry for that) Hebrew will confound -overwhelming. May be wrong. No experience to say!

Sola - I'll be getting back to you fer sure as questions arise.

Input is aprreciated!


----------



## staythecourse (Apr 27, 2004)

*Visited Southern Seminary*

TO all of you folks I wrote regarding seminaries, I appreciate your input and referrals.

I visited Southern and met with Dr. Mohler for a very short while and a few of his protege's (sp?) during the preview.

He's low-key but amiable man with a personal library that staggered me: 40,000 books I'm told with his own student librarian who is categorizing them for him. He reads 3-4 books a week and I saw entire sections dedicated to people like Spurgeon, Luther, Edwards, even Tolkien and Churchill.

By God's grace I'll be there this fall soaking in the word and spitting out essays.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 27, 2004)

Cool! I'm glad you enjoyed it! If you need help with finding a church... I attend a good one, but it is about a half hour from the school.


----------



## staythecourse (Apr 28, 2004)

*Thanks*

I appreciate the offer. Southern has a great feel to it. I'm hoping the campus life is fun. I'll take you up on the church offer - I will enjoy investigating churches in the area. Ultimately I plan on finding a church that needs help from a seminary student and earning some money during my stay.

If your gearing up for finals, Godspeed!


----------



## raderag (Apr 28, 2004)

[quote:a8a5204dd9][i:a8a5204dd9]Originally posted by Me Died Blue[/i:a8a5204dd9]
Even beyond the fact that they are not Reformed, I would never recommend DTS to anyone, if for no other reason then because of their [i:a8a5204dd9]strong[/i:a8a5204dd9] emphasis on Dispensationalism.

Chris [/quote:a8a5204dd9]

I am inclined to agree withyou, but it should be noted that it is going to a more progressive model of dispensationalism, which is more covenantal and thus more Biblical. Furthermore, the PCA is sending many there for a basic theological education.


----------



## daveb (May 10, 2004)

[quote:c46269770d][i:c46269770d]Originally posted by Richard B. Davis[/i:c46269770d]
Is there any Reformed Seminary in Canada? Has anyone had a line on any school here in the True North, Strong and Free? [/quote:c46269770d]

I've been looking for a Reformed Seminary in Canada for quite some time, but have come up empty. I know some Reformed Churches here promote schools in the US for Seminary and not any in Canada.


----------



## lkjohnson (May 11, 2004)

[quote:c7d3bff1ca][i:c7d3bff1ca]Originally posted by raderag[/i:c7d3bff1ca]
[quote:c7d3bff1ca][i:c7d3bff1ca]Originally posted by Me Died Blue[/i:c7d3bff1ca]
Even beyond the fact that they are not Reformed, I would never recommend DTS to anyone, if for no other reason then because of their [i:c7d3bff1ca]strong[/i:c7d3bff1ca] emphasis on Dispensationalism.

Chris [/quote:c7d3bff1ca]

I am inclined to agree withyou, but it should be noted that it is going to a more progressive model of dispensationalism, which is more covenantal and thus more Biblical. Furthermore, the PCA is sending many there for a basic theological education. [/quote:c7d3bff1ca]

Isn't DTS the home of Zane Hodges and company?uzzled:


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 11, 2004)

[quote:b626e17288][i:b626e17288]Originally posted by raderag[/i:b626e17288]
[quote:b626e17288][i:b626e17288]Originally posted by Me Died Blue[/i:b626e17288]
Even beyond the fact that they are not Reformed, I would never recommend DTS to anyone, if for no other reason then because of their [i:b626e17288]strong[/i:b626e17288] emphasis on Dispensationalism.

Chris [/quote:b626e17288]

I am inclined to agree withyou, but it should be noted that it is going to a more progressive model of dispensationalism, which is more covenantal and thus more Biblical. Furthermore, the PCA is sending many there for a basic theological education. [/quote:b626e17288]

If the PCA is sending anyone to DTS, this is the beginning of the end!!!


----------



## tcalbrecht (May 11, 2004)

[quote:e1523f05b5][i:e1523f05b5]Originally posted by raderag[/i:e1523f05b5]
Furthermore, the PCA is sending many there for a basic theological education. [/quote:e1523f05b5]

This is an odd statement. &quot;The PCA&quot; doesn't send folks to seminary. Presbyteries generally approve educational plans based on the reputation and course content of the school. Some PCA families may choose to send their sons to DTS for an education, but I would hope that would be the exception and not the rule.

I know our presbytery would look skeptically at a candidate who was educated solely at DTS.


----------



## fredtgreco (May 11, 2004)

[quote:d78952e2a3][i:d78952e2a3]Originally posted by tcalbrecht[/i:d78952e2a3]
[quote:d78952e2a3][i:d78952e2a3]Originally posted by raderag[/i:d78952e2a3]
Furthermore, the PCA is sending many there for a basic theological education. [/quote:d78952e2a3]

This is an odd statement. &quot;The PCA&quot; doesn't send folks to seminary. Presbyteries generally approve educational plans based on the reputation and course content of the school. Some PCA families may choose to send their sons to DTS for an education, but I would hope that would be the exception and not the rule.

I know our presbytery would look skeptically at a candidate who was educated solely at DTS. [/quote:d78952e2a3]

So would the three Presbyteries I have been involved with.


----------



## raderag (May 11, 2004)

[quote:d5a91f7c1d][i:d5a91f7c1d]Originally posted by tcalbrecht[/i:d5a91f7c1d]


This is an odd statement. &quot;The PCA&quot; doesn't send folks to seminary. Presbyteries generally approve educational plans based on the reputation and course content of the school. Some PCA families may choose to send their sons to DTS for an education, but I would hope that would be the exception and not the rule.

I know our presbytery would look skeptically at a candidate who was educated solely at DTS. [/quote:d5a91f7c1d]

That was an odd statement, but I believe there are individual churches that are helping some get their education there. I didn't mean to imply that the PCA is sending a bunch of people there, although it may have sounded that way. I know of one in particular that was going while in ministry at his Church. I think they were helping him financially, but I can't be sure. I don't necessarily approve of it, but I think that is happening. I know for a fact, there are several DTS grads in the PCA. While our church would probably never hire one, we have had 3 or 4 guest preachers that graduated from DTS. One said he knew Zane Hodges, and that he was a very Godly man, save his theology (errr heresy). Most that have gone to DTS are reformed after going there, but there are more than two that I know of that were reformed before going there, at least in name. I think DTS is a heretical school to some degree, but like I said this is a reality. Also, I believe Park City Presbyterian has an ongoing relationship with DTS and has had some influence on them going to a more covenantal model. This is heresay, so don't quote me.

[Edited on 5-11-2004 by raderag]

[Edited on 5-11-2004 by raderag]


----------



## raderag (May 11, 2004)

[quote:9e49c72b76][i:9e49c72b76]Originally posted by fredtgreco[/i:9e49c72b76]

So would the three Presbyteries I have been involved with. [/quote:9e49c72b76]

Rightly so.

Here is a PCA 10 minutes from my house with a DTS grad.

Without saying anything derogatory about this church, I'll say it is on the complete opposite end of the spectrum than the one I go to.


http://www.crosspointeaustin.org/thechurch/staff.html

JERRY RAHM...Senior Pastor 

Jerry and Linda came to CrossPointe on Easter Sunday, 1994.They came to Austin from Dallas, Texas, which is also where they both grew up. They have been married for 17 years, and have no children. Jerry has a Bachelor of Science degree from Christian Heritage College, where he majored in Biblical Psychology. He also is a graduate of [b:9e49c72b76]Dallas Theological Seminary[/b:9e49c72b76], where he received his Masters of Theology (ThM - a four year professional degree). After graduation Jerry worked as Director of Operations at the Aerobics Activity Center in Dallas for a couple of years. He then joined the staff of Fellowship Bible Church, Park Cities, serving for 8 years in various staff positions, his last being that of Executive Pastor. The Lord called him and Linda to CrossPointe in 1994 to serve as Senior Pastor. Jerry's life purpose is to love his wife sacrificially and to serve the church of Jesus Christ faithfully. His third passion in life is golf--feel free to invite him out anytime!


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 4, 2004)

*They accepted me!*

Hallelujah, jump back, do a jig! They let me in!

Southern gave me the thumbs up over the phone today because I couldn't wait the weekend!

Now the details. I'm jealous and happy for Lon for the great open space God laid out for him. If I recall, Lon got accepted at Southern and already has a job with youth and a house that goes along with it! Good for you Lon! God really smiled on you brother!

I gotta get a job and figure out how to pay for health insurance. I hope God allows me to work at UPS and also let me preach!

Sola, I am sure we will see each other there. Let's make a point to meet sometime and you can introduce me to the church you attend. 

Ahhhh. New beginnings at 37. Gotta dust off my brain and learn how to learn again. God is good and merciful.

Thanks for your input people. Say a prayer for a person that wants to be a fellow laborer in the fields!


----------



## wsw201 (Jun 4, 2004)

Bryan,

Will Southern help you get a pastorate when you graduate?


----------



## Mary (Jun 4, 2004)

Hi Bryan,

Congratulations!!! I know you will do GREAT! A &quot;Norseman&quot; will always succeed! I will pray for the right job for you...

You guys just need one more addition, then you can be The Monkees...

Mary


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 7, 2004)

*Pastoring*

Hi Wayne,

Yes, they help place all the graduates. While I am there they also help me find work in a church if I submit a resume. They encourage finding a church to preach in or help out in while attending. They tell me there are hundreds within commuting distance. (It's nice to have a car that gets 40 mpg highway- Saturn SC-2 - but I digress)

Are you interested in Southern yourself?


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 7, 2004)

*Norsemen?*

Mary - Are you a Norseman? What's up with that?


----------



## Mary (Jun 7, 2004)

Bryan,

No, I'm a Knight! You're a Norseman...right? I thought you went to GP North...isn't their mascot the Norsemen? Or did I get GP North and GP South confused?

Mary uzzled:


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 10, 2004)

*What's a Knight?*

I don't know what school's had Knights. Fill me in.


----------



## wsw201 (Jun 10, 2004)

[quote:c69272533c][i:c69272533c]Originally posted by staythecourse[/i:c69272533c]
Hi Wayne,

Yes, they help place all the graduates. While I am there they also help me find work in a church if I submit a resume. They encourage finding a church to preach in or help out in while attending. They tell me there are hundreds within commuting distance. (It's nice to have a car that gets 40 mpg highway- Saturn SC-2 - but I digress)

Are you interested in Southern yourself? [/quote:c69272533c]

Its good to here that they help you out versus leaving you on your own.

Not interested in Southern. In fact I don't like going north of the Red River :bs2:


----------



## Ianterrell (Jun 10, 2004)

To Everyone:

What do you think of Westminster East? It doesn't excite me honestly, but it's really close to family and friends.


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 10, 2004)

*I think you might be being diplomatic.*

Gracious of you if you are, brother!


----------



## Mary (Jun 14, 2004)

[quote:1d6e90998c][i:1d6e90998c]Originally posted by staythecourse[/i:1d6e90998c]
I don't know what school's had Knights. Fill me in. [/quote:1d6e90998c]

Haha. If you don't know the secret handshake...

That would be the mascot for &quot;Shrine of the Little Flower&quot; aka Royal Oak Shrine. ( After St. Therese the Little Flower, a French nun - Catholic HS) Funny story...there used to be 2 HS - both called &quot;Shrine of the Little Flower&quot;, but for simplicity's sake, the boys HS was called &quot;Shrine High&quot; and the girls HS was called &quot;Little Flower HS for Girls.&quot; Then they merged, but the name stayed &quot;Little Flower HS.&quot; You can imagine the teasing the boys on the football team got about that. &quot;Are you a Little Flower? You look delicate!&quot; Fortunately, they have since corrected it, and it is now &quot;Shrine HS.&quot; The &quot;Shrine Knights&quot;.

And in case your &quot;Detroit History&quot; bell was ringing; Yes: Shrine is the church that was built with funds from Fr. Charles Coughlin's radio program. Not a shining moment in the history of the archdiocese.

More info than you ever wanted to know about my high school, but you shouldn't have asked if you didn't want all the info!

Mary


----------



## DanielC (Jun 15, 2004)

[quote:0a9700e4e8][i:0a9700e4e8]Originally posted by Ianterrell[/i:0a9700e4e8]
To Everyone:

What do you think of Westminster East? It doesn't excite me honestly, but it's really close to family and friends. [/quote:0a9700e4e8]


Ian, 
as long as you know to filter out the New Perspective stuff when it gets thrown your way.... I guess its acceptable. There are some good profs at several schools, and Philly is one of them. Consider WTS Dallas - Sinclair as the systematics prof, Prof. Greene teaching you the original languages one-on-one and in a class of 10-12 (as opposed to Philly, where a PhD candidate student would probably be teaching you in a class of 50), being mentored by Rev Settle (a pastor for 50 years), and being able to intern significantly in a nearby church without having to beat out 600 other students to get the job. Plus, I hear the N. Texas presbytery is one of the best (if not the best) in the country. And profs from Philly come down to teach classes there too. Besides, haven't you ever wanted to wear a cowboy hat?

Philly: :no:
Covenant: 
RTS Jackson: :yes:
WTS West: 
WTS Philly: :bs2:


----------



## DanielC (Jun 15, 2004)

[quote:d4f4cb3c88][i:d4f4cb3c88]Originally posted by DanielC[/i:d4f4cb3c88]

WTS Philly: :bs2: [/quote:d4f4cb3c88]


Whoops. Did I write that? 
This is what I meant:

WTS Dallas: :bs2:


----------



## Ianterrell (Jun 15, 2004)

Actually I'm not to excited about dusting off the old Cowboy hat, I was raised in Texas. I wouldn't be able to finish my MDiv in Dallas anyway, the program only covers part of the degree. That's kind of a turn off for me. Plus having spent a great deal of time in Tx already, I've got a feel of the land, and I'm not a fan. Texas is too hot for me. I like temperate zones, though I would be closer to family and friends which would be a plus.

RTS is actually higher on my list than WTS, and Greenville might be on top for me. But God knows what the future will bring.


----------



## DanielC (Jun 16, 2004)

Fair enough. But don't be scared off people... WTS Dallas does offer the complete M.Div. degree. However, it is the only degree that they offer.


----------

